

How Wired Is MongoDB and WiredTiger? - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/how-wired-is-mongodb-wiredtiger

======
arthursilva
Bench-marketing aside, I guess nobody ever expected MongoDB to outperform
Couchbase. It's strengths are elsewhere, like the query language, secondary
indexes and document model.

~~~
skjhn
That may be true, but they both have document models and Couchbase Server will
have a complete query language based on SQL, secondary indexes, and support
for joins.

[http://docs.couchbase.com/developer/n1ql-dp4/n1ql-
intro.html](http://docs.couchbase.com/developer/n1ql-dp4/n1ql-intro.html)
[http://query.pub.couchbase.com/tutorial/#1](http://query.pub.couchbase.com/tutorial/#1)

~~~
arthursilva
Precisely, but as of today the document model is limited (at least in
comparison to Mongo). I'm following these developments for a while and I agree
that they'll be killer!

------
alittletooraph
Is the report comparing 9 active couchbase nodes v 3 active mongodb nodes? Am
I missing something here?

~~~
skjhn
It compares 9 nodes of Couchbase Server to 9 nodes of MongoDB. Couchbase
Server reads and writes to every node, but MongoDB only reads and writes to
primary nodes. That's the problem with active/passive topologies. MongoDB can
read from secondary nodes but only if a) you don't require strong consistency
or b) you don't mind degrading write performance - it would have to replicate
to all secondaries nodes before the write finishes.

